# Points?



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

What are "good points"? I've heard this mentioned a few times around SM, but I don't know what they are. 
Does Tucker have good points? Should he? Can I find them a Wal-Mart? (j/j)

Anyway, I'm just curious.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> What are "good points"? I've heard this mentioned a few times around SM, but I don't know what they are.
> Does Tucker have good points? Should he? Can I find them a Wal-Mart? (j/j)
> 
> Anyway, I'm just curious.[/B]
























"Points" are his nose, rims around his eyes, and pads of his feet. They should be very black. You will also hear this referred to as his pigment.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> What are "good points"? I've heard this mentioned a few times around SM, but I don't know what they are.
> Does Tucker have good points? Should he? Can I find them a Wal-Mart? (j/j)
> 
> Anyway, I'm just curious.[/B]


My husband says if you can find it at Wal-Mart then you probably don't need it


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=145524
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sounds like my husband


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> What are "good points"? I've heard this mentioned a few times around SM, but I don't know what they are.
> Does Tucker have good points? Should he? Can I find them a Wal-Mart? (j/j)
> 
> Anyway, I'm just curious.[/B]


I give Rex his own points, a point for kisses, a point for snuggles, a point for cuteness, a point for being my best friend, he probably has a million points!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

We are in search mode for a puppy now. She seems perfect but does not have her points which is why the breeder is letting her go. Should this matter? is $1800 to steep for a beautiful young girl who is perfect in every other way?

Here she is-


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> ...


Awwww she is a real cutie









You know she may not have her points yet but they may develop as she gets older. Scooby had a lot of pink on his nose when we brought him home but now his points are really good, he has great personality and attitude as well and we love him to bits. I think if you are going to show her yes it would matter, but if you are just looking for a pet then no it doesn't matter at all, if you are happy with her that is all that matters. I think the price is reasonable for a pet puppy from a reputable breeder because some charge a whole lot more than that for pet quality.









Also if you let her get some regular sunshine she could develop her pigmentation because sunshine is the best way to get the color in the nose.


----------

